# elevated liver enzymes



## Amys4304 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I'm really freaking out right now. Yesterday at 4pm my brother came home from work and my dog, Lilly, a 4 year old miniature schnauzer greeted him. She was completely normal. He actually said she seemed happier then normal to see him. I got home at 730, when I walked in and she didnt run up the steps to see me I knew something was wrong. I went downstairs and she was very lethargic, weak, and felt warm. She was breathing heavy and there was three different piles of throw up. She started to drink ALOT of water, which she immediately threw up. I tool her right to Veterinary hospital. The doctor checked her out and seemed concerned and said they needed to keep her.I still havent slept a wink. The doctor called this morning and said her liver enzymes were extremely elevated (I forget which enzyme it was) She said there was also fluid around the liver. She couldnt tell me what was causing it. Lilly is now being send to their other hospital for a cat scan. Please help me if you have any experience on this. Doctor said her symptoms were much better from last night. 
Thanks, 
Amy


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

At first description, it sounds like pancreatitis. 
The liver enzymes though, can you find out which it was and how high?

My bichon (12) has had high liver enzymes for the last several years, since I started doing bloodwork annually at age 8. 

Good luck


----------



## Amys4304 (Nov 17, 2012)

I called twice to find out, receptionist said Lilly is still out for cat scan and doc will call me with a final report. I know its a good hospital, with experience doctors, but i don't think she is considering the amount of pain I'm in right now. Did your dog ever have any symptoms or was it just found in blood work? What enzyme was it for your pup and how high?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It was the ALT. It's been up around 225 for years, though this last check this week was down to 177. Also want to watch the ALP. Darby's went up some but not out of the healthy range. 

She has no symptoms other than the bloodwork. My vet thinks it's a microvalvular dysplasia in the liver, which the only way to know for "sure" is to do a liver biopsy, and i"m not putting her through that (she's 12). 

Anyway, I hope you find some answers for your pup!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wishing your dog the best.


----------

